# What do you all use as treats for your puppy?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

as a reward?Can you clue me in on some good dog treats?Can you offer human food ie.fruits and/or veggies or is a puppy too young for this?
THanks!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I found these great treats at petsmart called natures recipe. They're exclusive to petsmart and come in a tube. They're small enough for treats and the tube is easy to carry. And they're all natural. Capote LOVES them.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I feed them homemade liver treats. Its very easy (but kind of gross )
One container chicken livers (you can find them in the grocery store near the chicken, about 1 lb) plus one box Jiffy corn muffin mix. Puree the chicken livers(i use a hand held blender-only take a few seconds) and add the mix. You may have to add water (but i dont). Put in lightly greased bake dish & bake for approx 20-25 minutes. Cut into small cube & freeze to keep the gulping down.  I got this recipe from my breeder.
They absolutely LOVE them. I let them lick the bake dish after its cooled down. Its so funny how they go nuts for them. I do substitute the corn meal mix with dried potato flakes, due to allergies-works just as good. And its cheap!
I also give them duck or chicken jerky. They love them too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

CapotesMom, are those the soft treat in the shape of a steak? If so, I love those. Our Petsmart runs out of them often, so when I go, I pick up a couple of containers at once. Those are my favorite training treats. Link to image here.

They are soft and easy to chew, which makes them perfect for training. I still break them in half or even thirds though. I want them to keep wanting more. If we are working on a particularly tough command, then I will give a full treat when they get it right or give a "jackpot" of several.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Microwaved sweet potato cut into small cubes and frozen. Dusty loves this, and it's healthy, but they aren't convenient to take to the park for a training session! For that I've used the same thing Capote's mom mentions. The nature's recipe tube. It looks like a summer sausage. You cut it into little pieces. It does have to be refrigerated after it's open. I like it because you can make the pieces very small. In the training class we've been doing with Dusty, she gets tons of treats, and it easily spoils her already picky havanese appetite, so I try to keep the treats as tiny as is practical. She doesn't care as long as she gets that taste of something yummy! She also likes little bites of cheddar cheese for a treat. I almost always have some of that around.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't seen any in a tube that need to be cut. Interesting!

However, when I clicked on Petsmart's site and looked for Nature's Recipe, I see that they have a whole lot of treats under their brand name.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripp likes to tear thru the grocery bags after i go shopping searching for any kind of potato. He will chew on them raw! Its so cute. So i thought i would buy the dried sweet potato snack for dogs, but he does not like them. 
They do both love cheese too(dont they all? ) I really try to stay away from alot of the pre-packaged snacks that have alot of fillers/additives if at all possible.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I didn't get the one that you cut up..I need something quick. I got the ones in the tube that are shaped like lil steaks. I put a few in his kong one day and he went at it for at least an hour before falling asleep...I think he likes them..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When Tinky was young, she would not touch cheese, but as she got older and her tastes became more sophisticated (ha ha), she really became a fan of any kind of cheese, but the stinkier the better for her.

I saw the same thing in her daughter Maddie when she was here. Maddie didn't care for cheese at all. I am curious to see if she develops a liking to it as she matures.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I use these a lot...... http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/DFRolls.html from Natural Balance. Once I open the pkg, I leave it wrapped in the fridge. I slice a chunk off the roll, then cut that up into tinier pcs. It's not "clean" since it's a soft, meaty treat, but they'll do anything for these! 

I also use some of their regular kibble, just reduce what I give them at meal time.

I give dried liver treats as well, though haven't tried making it myself. I'm told the house gets very stinky when you make that much liver! lol I break off those treats as well since they're quite big sometimes.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kimberly- Maddie didn't used to like cheese? Well, things have changed!  Her trainer at obedience gave the dogs some cubed cheese as a reward, and she gulped it down. For those times when she gets picky and shows little interest in her food, I use about 1 teaspoonful of grated cheddar on top, and she licks the bowl clean!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, funny! No, she would turn her nose up at any kind of cheese I offered her. I like cheese for the show ring because it is so easy to keep in your pocket, but it was pointless to take it for Maddie. Tinky did the same when she was young too. 

I love how they change. It is funny to see how much she has traits of her mother and her father. When Billy was over, we saw some very distinctive traits from each of their parents too. Those puppies are a lot of fun!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is a recipe that I got last night at training class, I haven't tried it yet,

Tuna Brownies:

2 cans of tuna packed in water drained. ( you can substitute salmon, canned chicken or turkey)
2 eggs
1tsp garlic powder
1 1/2 cups of flour ( or more as needer to make stiff dough)

Mix together . Press (or roll) flat on a greased cookie sheet to about 1/4 " thick. It helps to spray your hands with Pam if you are pressing then out. The dough can be a bit sticky. Bake at 250 F for 30 minutes or so. Cut into desired size and refrigerate or freeze.

The trainers suggested to use the flakes of chicken or turkey because the tuna really stinks up the house.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

yep Cosmo amd Ahnold love those Natural recipie treats too . I call it doggie marijuana . They will do anything for those treats . I use the Turkey . I do not use them all the time just for school or for as a reward . 
I cut a slice and then cut it into tiny pieces and store it in a baggie in the frig . WhEn I need them I just haul them out and use them 
I give them the turkey one - yellow label . There is a woman in northern Ca who makes great natural liver treats but they are hard to find down here . 
Thanks for the recipie - I will give it a try not with the corn mixbut potato flakes sound perfect ..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Freeze dried beef liver. Get 'em every time. I've tried peanut butter, cheese, sweet potato and they won't have it. Maybe they will try cheese. I'm sure they would like a hot dog, or MickeyD's hamburger, but I like to give them healthier stuff. Their taste seems to be changing again, and they will try different things. But the FDBL works every time.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

For us, it depends on what we are giving treats for. For training, we used the Natural Balance rolls too. Brady would do anything for it. We once showed up at the dog park and my husband didn't realize he had some in his pocket. Every dog in the park was running to him. People were shocked with some of their dogs who didn't like any treats and they were doing anything for it. We also used string cheese which he loved as well. On a general basis, we use charlie bears or mother hubard treats. They are small, low in calories and good for them.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I think the rolled treat I used was by Pet Botanics. It was the chicken flavor. I had taken Dusty with me to Petsmart and let her choose the flavor! I added a link. Hopefully it works.
http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...29&itemNo=14&In=Dog&N=2026221+4294961555&Ne=2


----------

